# Newbie from Ontario, Canada



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am the proud owner of three beautiful indooor - with outdoor leashed privilaged cats and one German Shepherd dog. My fur-kids are my world and almost everything I do revolves around them.

I am graduate student from Ontario, Canada and have been involved in rescuing for a number of years either being a foster mom or just helping with the paperwork side of things.

I have take two years off to raise and train my now 2 year old "puppy" in a few venues (schutzhund with a side of agility  ) but definitely miss it.

I feed all of my animals a organic raw meat diet and all four of them have been eating this way since they stepped foot in my home. They are all minimally vaccinated as well. I am a big believer in research and carefully do my part to ensure that my animals are getting the best of care.

Now for the introductions.

Monkey is my oldest and the girl that has a special piece of my heart. She is a black domestic shorthaired cat. She was found stuck in my late German Shepherd's dog pen one stormy day while my dog was outside pottying. My dog refused to come inside and when we went to see what the problem was, she was huddled over this tiny 3 week old kitten who had gotten stuck and was soaking wet. No other kittens were found and a day later we found a black cat on the road a few houses down. Monkey was weaned from goats milk and replacer to ground raw onto a raw and bone diet. 










Next came Callie, she is my sister's cat but I still consider her part of the pack. She really doesn't like to be apart of the fun, as she would much rather sit just out of reach and watch. She is having a hard time adjusting to the dog even after two years but every day we make some progress.










Then comes Dexter... oh boy. What to say about my little man? Trouble, instigator, brat, cuddly adorable little boy. He gets away with so much because he is so darn cute. He is part maine **** and was adopted from the rescue I used to volunteer for. He is a strong, athletic, big boy who likes to be involved in EVERYTHING. He is also the most friendliest, outgoing, intelligent cat I have ever known. He knows how to do a multitude of tricks and commands and even responds to the clicker. My dog and Dexter are soul mates and play like dogs. I always joke and say, "Dexter is a dog in a cat suit". 










Last is my gorgeous Stark. He's a 2 year old German Shepherd whom is considered my "working dog". We train in schutzhund, agility and a multitude of other dogs sports/venues. He enjoys the cats despite his prey drive, and will often be found cuddled on the couch or floor with one of them. 










Well, that's us in a nutshell! I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, gorgeous pets! I would love to have a german shepard, but they're so large and hard to feed! I think my parents would have some complaining about that (kidding). =P

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful kids! Of course, I have a special love for black kitties, so Monkey - :luv


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome from Ontario. Your little ones are lovely!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcoem to the forum! They are pretty.  And I love dogs. I always wanted one since I wasl ittle, but my apartment doesn't allow dogs. Only cats, fish and other pets.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The story about finding Monkey in your dog's pen is really heart-wrenching. Poor thing, she was probably really confused. They're all beautiful!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh boy that Dexter! Handsome cat.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - Beautiful cats!


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Kitties are lovely and what a gorgeous dog! Wow is he handsome. Do you compete with him?


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 



MowMow said:


> Kitties are lovely and what a gorgeous dog! Wow is he handsome. Do you compete with him?


Yes, I do compete with him.

We compete in schutzhund and obedience (rally at the moment) and will soon be doing herding (this summer).

Right now we are working on our BH which is the first requirement in schutzhund in order to continue as well as training for the AD which is basically an endurance test (biking with some obedience).

We also are going to be doing a rally-obedience trial next month for fun as well as getting his HIC which is a herding certificate and hopefully continue to train in that venue if possible. Schutzhund takes up quite a bit of time, engery and money..lol.

I am also researching bloodlines and such for another pup which will hopefully come this year or next.

I'm a dog-sport addict now..lol.


----------

